
Show HN: Vela: An Equity Marketplace for Contract Development - hariananth
https://www.usevela.com/
======
makeee
This is an interesting idea, but you need a lot more info on the site. The
"how it works" section doesn't tell me anything. I'm assuming you're still
expected to pay hourly? How does equity vesting work? Is this all decided
between myself and the hire or do you facilitate this?

------
ffumarola
How long does this equity vest over? What kind of cliff/vesting schedules?

